# Goat Spot app



## Mrndly (Aug 16, 2012)

Just want to say I am really liking the new Goat spot app.
Thanks for your hard work on this it's pretty cool


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Me too! I always do things from my phone, LOVE the app!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

It's really great! Did you know that when you are on a particular thread if you go to the bottom there will be similar topics you can access?


----------



## Mrndly (Aug 16, 2012)

One thing I couldn't see if anyone liked my posts. Am I missing it


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

This may sound dumb but, where is the App?


----------



## Mrndly (Aug 16, 2012)

you can get from the itunes or android store


----------

